# KLD Energy’s new electric motor named Edison Awards finalist



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Rather than a traditional iron core, the KLD motor uses a composite material that allows operation at increased frequencies, producing higher power and torque. The battery system, under license from Electron Vault, accommodates different cell chemistries, and is configured to prevent cascading failure of individual cells, which offers longer battery life and lower costs... Newswire >


----------

